# tip for cleaning !!



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thought ide share my experience with those dreaded white urine marks that are left in corners of the cage by your hamster, rabbit, g.pig, any animal that leaves white urine marks tbh

me and my boss in work done an experiment using lots of different cleaning products and found that the one that WORKS (and i mean actually works with no diffuculties) was "CILIT BANG"

you empty the bedding from the container, cage, litter tray ect and rinse out with soapy water. then squirt on a good load of product and leave for a while, then scrub with washing brush and rinse. if stain is still there then continue again. 
ensure you rinse well to remove scent of cleaning product.


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmmmm Im not sure that I would wanna use cilit bang in my hammies hutch, I would be worried if there was any residue left over:blushing:


----------



## pets-life (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,

I've always found that cleaning up the urine on a dialy basis, or when you notice the "puddle", helps to not leave any marks.

I also only use small animal disinfectant for cleaning out the cage - it's the only one that is supposed to be "animal safe" - you can get it from most pet shops.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Using Cilit Bang is potentially dangerous. Even if rinsed thoroughly there will be a residue left.

To prevent staining, the animal should be cleaned out more frequently. None of my cages have ever have staining, and i stick to using pet safe disinfectant.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Cillit Bang is toxic to little animals, I personally would avoid it like the plague. As Nonnie said, there shouldn't be any urine stains if you have been cleaning the cage properly and frequently enough. 

I have bought a couple of used cages from ebay that have had urine staines, and I found the best thing to clean them with is vinegar, leave it to soke for a while, and it comes off quite easily.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

As above I have bought/been given old cages with the dreaded urine marks and I find soaking in a biological washing powder/water solution works a treat, it will need to be rinsed properly afterwards but it seems to remove the stain and any smell.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

ok sorry people, oviously i shouldnt share tips with people. 

i would say that vinegar is pretty strong to animals and biological washing powder is also toxic. and by the way we do clean out our cages, tray ect in our pet shop everyday but when they are getting used sooooo much you do get stains and also you cant rinse out the trays every day to remove the urine completly and therefore you do get slight stains. 

in the pet shop we do use animal disinfectant but when needs be we use this method. we have never had any problems with the animals after using it and i assure you if we did then we wouldnt use it. 
we have used this method for over 6 years now and sooo far no problem. 

sorry if i sound peed off and blunt but just thought i would share a tip with people and some people on her seem to make out that the animals arent clean


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> thought ide share my experience with those dreaded white urine marks that are left in corners of the cage by your hamster, rabbit, g.pig, any animal that leaves white urine marks tbh
> 
> me and my boss in work done an experiment using lots of different cleaning products and found that the one that WORKS (and i mean actually works with no diffuculties) was "CILIT BANG"
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip 



mindymoo said:


> Hmmmm Im not sure that I would wanna use cilit bang in my hammies hutch, I would be worried if there was any residue left over:blushing:


You could always wash it again with pet safe disinfectant after you've used it, then it'll get rid of the residue



thedogsmother said:


> As above I have bought/been given old cages with the dreaded urine marks and I find soaking in a biological washing powder/water solution works a treat, it will need to be rinsed properly afterwards but it seems to remove the stain and any smell.


Thats a brilliant idea.. I've also used this when Hammy (RIP) used to pee in the penthouse in his ham heaven cage 



....zoe.... said:


> ok sorry people, oviously i shouldnt share tips with people.


Please do share your tips... They come in very handy! 

I must confess though... I mis-read the word cilit.. I had to read it twice :blushing: :lol::lol:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks im glad someone is happy of the advice. 

thats exactly what we do (wash it with the animal disinfectant afterwards and then rinse out with plain water again)


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I must confess though... I mis-read the word cilit.. I had to read it twice :blushing: :lol::lol:


Um... me too 

But thanks for the tip - I don't see it being a problem as long as you rinse it out well and use some pet safe disinfectant to get rid of any remains of the CILLIT BANG :001_tt2:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> ok sorry people, oviously i shouldnt share tips with people.
> 
> i would say that vinegar is pretty strong to animals and biological washing powder is also toxic. and by the way we do clean out our cages, tray ect in our pet shop everyday but when they are getting used sooooo much you do get stains and also you cant rinse out the trays every day to remove the urine completly and therefore you do get slight stains.
> 
> ...


Don't take it to heart Zoe, sometimes because things are written down on forums it can seem like people are being quite hard, please continue to share your tips, also is it true that Biological washing powder is toxic. Honestly its obvious by your other posts how much you love your animals and want to improve the quality of life of the animals in your shop, or you wouldn't be trying to breed healthier animals. I honestly wasn't trying to put your tip down and I would have probably tried it out if others hadn't said it was toxic.


----------

